# Saccades Netflix sur série US, même en 1080p60



## hyps (18 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché, mais je n'ai pas trouvé un sujet parlant d'un problème vraiment similaire.
Il y a quelques jours j'ai pris à l'essai l'Apple TV 4K, profitant de la période de retours étendus de Noël proposée par l'Apple store.
Bien qu'équipé d'une "simple" TV full HD SDR, je me suis dit que pour la différence de prix, la puissance accrue de ce modèle lui garantirait une plus longue période de suivi logiciel, et donc potentiellement une grande durée de vie...

Seulement j'ai un souci. Même en forçant la résolution de l'Apple TV en 1080p 60hz, j'ai des saccades dans certains programmes US Netflix.
C'est flagrant notamment dans "Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt", S2 Ep5 à la conclusion de l'épisode (à partir de 29m30). Il y a beaucoup de travellings, et l'image saccade.

Ce que je trouve étrange c'est que l'image est beaucoup plus fluide avec mon Apple TV 3, lui aussi configuré en 1080p 60hz. Mon chromecast (standard, pas ultra) est aussi très fluide sur ce genre de séquences, dès que le mode 50hz est désactivé dans l'application Google Home.

Si j'ai bien compris, la màj de tvOS à venir embarquant le matching de framerate ne devrait pas résoudre mon problème : elle positionnerait simplement (si les éditeurs jouent le jeu) le bon réglage en face de chaque programme.

Avez-vous une idée  ?
Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide


----------



## hyps (18 Novembre 2017)

Le fait de changer de câble HDMI semble avoir résolu le problème !


----------



## Freshdesh (27 Avril 2020)

La série qui a bien tapé avec la présence des célèbres Ellie Kemper, Jane Krakowski, Tituss Burgess, Carol Kane et autres stars s'est arrêtée net en 2019 après 5 saisons de belle réussite. Sous Apple TV ça a bien marché pour des années pour moi. Mais moi je préfère ma chère kimmy like paris perruque.


----------

